# "New" faulty hot water tank



## NailBanger (Dec 15, 2013)

Last Sunday dec. 8th - i purchased a brand new Electric 50 gal. hot water tank -to replace one that the tank had let go .
After proper install .. the unit just wasnt doing its job - the tenants claim that thier water was luke warm.
after several days and several hours later - troubleshooting possible causes / solutions - One of the possible problems would be "improper wiring/electrical, using a "volt-meter" i find that the lower heating element is just not getting any electrical current.
now -my only real option is to return this "faulty 50 gal. electric hot water tank" back to the place of purchase.
My question is .. - "Should the place of purchase be held liable for the cost of these install - uninstall- trips back n forth - re-install?
Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 15, 2013)

What does the warranty papers say about replacement?


----------



## NailBanger (Dec 15, 2013)

The place of purchase has agreed to return the product and replace with another.. i just feel as though they should be held  somewhat responsible for the cost of 2nd install.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 15, 2013)

NailBanger said:


> The place of purchase has agreed to return the product and replace with another.. i just feel as though they should be held  somewhat responsible for the cost of 2nd install.



The worst they can do is say NO when you ask for the discount...politely.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## JoeD (Dec 15, 2013)

Was the upper element getting voltage? Both elements do NOT get voltage at the same time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 15, 2013)

I know you probably did this, but have to ask.. Did you check the reset button? Did you adjust the temp setting? And as Joe asked is there power at the upper element?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 15, 2013)

"Luke warm" has me thinking the heating element is getting 120v or both heater elements are in series across 240v.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 15, 2013)

#1, What's a proper install? Did you have a licensed plumber install it?
Any water heater I've seen has right on the box and in the manual do not return to point of purchase, to call a 1-800 # first.
Who and how are you are you checking for voltage?
Both elements do not get power at the same time.
http://homerepair.about.com/od/plumbingrepair/ss/element_replace.htm

100 % sure the tank was full and someone had opened up a hot faucet to make sure there was flow before hitting the breaker.
In less then a min. the element will be melted of there's not enough water in the tank.


----------



## NailBanger (Dec 15, 2013)

Proper Install - meant by lic. plumber/ electrician.
plumber did all necessary connections - purged all lines - 
 before any electrical was supplied to the unit.
 the electrician used a digital volt/ohm meter.
thanks for all replies - interesting  to me is how this 2 element heater operates
 a new tank was installed - plumber/electrician returned -  will go back n check for hot water shortly. 
Thanks again 
"Let's Get It Done"


----------



## NailBanger (Dec 15, 2013)

yes the upper element was getting 240- 243 v


----------



## NailBanger (Dec 16, 2013)

Problem Solved - 
Hot water flows 
thanks guys !


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2013)

NailBanger said:
			
		

> Problem Solved - Hot water flows thanks guys !


what was the cure?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 16, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> what was the cure?[/QUOTE
> as found in post number 3 :
> The place of purchase has agreed to return the product and replace with another.. i just feel as though they should be held somewhat responsible for the cost of 2nd install.


----------



## NailBanger (Dec 16, 2013)

The 2nd  Install - done exactly the same as the 1st.
so all in all  was simply a faulty unit from the start.
The place of purchase gladly did a return with a 30.00 discount on the new heater! 
 as well as suggested  writing the  place of purchase owners and request any further due compensation for the unfortunate sale of thier faulty heater..and any inconvenience caused and unnecessary cost.  I think i will simply be happy the tenants have hot water .. and let the sleeping dogs lie... Thanks again !
Let's Get it Done..


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm surprised.  I'd think 1 in 100 WHs are faulty and maybe 1 in 4 first installs are faulty.


----------



## SewerRatz (Feb 16, 2014)

Just and FYI  Electric water heaters with two heating elements also have two thermostats.  The basic operation is when the water in the whole tank is cold only the upper element is heating the upper half of the water.  Once the upper part of the tank reaches the set temperature it switches off the upper element, and provides power to the lower thermostat and heating element.  Once the lower reaches temperature, the unit powers off.

When you draw hot water cold water is being forced to the bottom of the tank by a dip tube inside the heater.  This way the upper portion of the tank stays hot.  As the cold water enters the lower thermostat turns on the lower element in effort to heat the incoming water, if you are using the water faster then the lower element can heat the upper thermostat will switch on disconnecting  the lower half and turning on the upper element.


----------

